# MRI pectoralis muscle w/o



## Kimberley (Sep 22, 2009)

Would the appropriate CPT be 73218 or 71550?

MRI OF THE LEFT UPPER EXTREMITY WITHOUT CONTRAST, 9/18/2009

Indication: Pectoralis muscle injury, question tear.

Technique: MR imaging of the left pectoralis major muscle wasperformed using axial T1, axial fat-suppressed T2, oblique coronal T1and inversion recovery pulse sequences.

Findings: There is complete tear of the pectoralis muscle from itsinsertion on the proximal humerus. There is retraction of the tendonmedially for approximately 4.3 cm. A small hematoma is seen within thetendon gap. Mild edema is seen at the myotendinous junction. Themarrow signal of the humerus is unremarkable.

Impression: Tear of the left pectoralis major tendon with a mildretraction and small hematoma.


----------

